
Louie Mantia on the State of iOS UI Design - tambourine_man
https://twitter.com/mantia/status/1223302649849597953
======
forgotmypw
nitter.net is down, so here is another Nitter instance:

[https://nitter.42l.fr/Mantia/status/1223302649849597953](https://nitter.42l.fr/Mantia/status/1223302649849597953)

Source:
[https://github.com/zedeus/nitter/wiki/Instances](https://github.com/zedeus/nitter/wiki/Instances)

